
Can Love Sparked at Burning Man Last in Everyday Life? - iamjeff
https://longreads.com/2017/08/28/can-love-sparked-at-burning-man-last-in-everyday-life/
======
mobilefriendly
It is remarkable how many talented people are just lost in their personal
lives. It is very easy in 2017 to rationalize terrible, self-destructive
choices (like getting emotionally involved with someone long-distance, someone
who's already got a family and is apparently still married). I see a pattern
in my generation where there's also a kind of selfish, self-absorbed laziness
to it (the author works harder at hobbies than keeping her home tidy). Do
right and take care of the small things first.

------
jrl5432
This article was deeply unsatisfying, leaving the reader without any adequate
conclusion. The tone of the article appeared to be "philosophical" in nature
but it is difficult to glean anything useful or interesting - the "meat" just
isn't there. I don't think this will appeal to many here and I found the
article too self-absorbed and lacking to be of any interest.

------
outside1234
tl;dr Married man has affair with a woman. By chance they both go to Burning
Man and have another episode of the affair. Both are totally self absorbed,
have tons of personal problems, and basically sum up the Burning Man attendee
stereotype.

------
triplesec
This is just a single person's account of a love affair, and not a general
theoretical and evidence (or even story-vased) analysis piece, and as such
that title is terrible clickbait.

------
notadoc
The only thing equal to or more insufferable than people who go to burning man
are the articles written about burning man

~~~
tzar
That may be true, but I don't think it's accurate to say that this particular
article was about Burning Man.

